# Marketing: what's the best way to market a new apparel line?



## Fuse Ind (Jul 12, 2007)

What is the best way to market a new apparel line?


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Marketing*

There are a ton of way to market a new brand. Fist off what kind of clothes are you making? Like who is this new brand for? 

Here's a small list of things you can do to market yourself that are inexpensive or even free!

1.) Sticker's 

2.) Business cards

3.) Call a local morning t.v show

4.) Write or call your local newspaper

5.) Word of mouth create a "buzz" about your new line

6.) Flyers 

7.) Call or write to any local magazines 

If you have anymore questions about any of these feel free to ask. I hope this helped you out.


----------



## Fuse Ind (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Marketing*

Thanks for the info. I have 2 brands I am doing and they are for myself. Fuse Ind and it is a skate, surf, motocross. Devastation Fight Gear for cage fighting type of stuff.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Fight Gear for cage fighting type of stuff.


Well, for this one, a good way to market it would be to exhibit at or sponsor cage fighting/mma events that come to your area.

I went to one a few months ago and there were a couple booths outside with people selling mma related t-shirts.


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

Myspace!!!


----------



## Emporio Roma (Aug 13, 2007)

Fuse,

I would identify retailers who sell to those groups and attempt to contact their buyer. Picking up the phone and making a call could open a door.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Devastation Fight Gear is a great name. I would send a shirt to Dana White, Chuck Liddell, Tito, Joe Rogan and at least 10 other guys. Also, send one to people like Randy Orton, Kurt Angle and any one else you can think of who might wear one.

Having one of those guys wearing your designs will only be good for you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also try exhibiting your design at apparel tradeshows.


----------

